# How Did You Die In Your Past Life?



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Another totally senseless quiz, _*How Did You Die In Your Past Life?*_

http://www.playbuzz.com/gregs/how-did-you-die-in-your-past-life


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

In a past life, I was apparently "a doctor who was trying to cure people infected with 'The black death'". I "fought long and hard for every life, but at the end, I got sick and had to step down and let others take care of me.
I was a true warrior at heart who never gave up on people and always tried to help. Qualities that I still possess today'."


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

*Burned at the stake for being a witch in Salem*

Ever felt like you had a sixth sense but never knew where that was coming from? Well now you know!
In your past life, you were a woman living in Salem, Massachusetts, who was declared a witch and sentenced to death by fire.
Sure, you had a little something extra, and you just knew things with no real reason why, but you've always used this knowledge for good. It's a shame that some people would prefer hurting you because you're a little different than them - instead of just try and open their minds. This one is valid nowadays too.

I knew it. I've always been the persecuted one.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I got : Died while fighting for your country in World War II.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

trazom said:


> *Burned at the stake for being a witch in Salem*


Can't help pointing out that no accused witches were burned at Salem. Most were hung, one was pressed to death with heavy stones, and some died in prison.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Died of the Black Death.

I once read that our current phobias are the cause of death in a previous life. For example, I don't like fire, I can't light candles or fireplaces. That's because I was burned at the stake in a previous life. My sister says she doesn't like feet. That's because she was trampled to death in a previous life. Scared of heights? You fell to your death in a previous life. Arachnophobia? Left to die in a field covered in all sorts of decomposers. All bunk of course, but I couldn't help but comment.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I was Mozart in the 9th century Byzantine Empire. I was killed by a falling harpsichord whilst Bellbottom was working part-time as a removalist.

I'm sure it will become news on this thread any time now.
http://www.talkclassical.com/26627-rock-me-amadeus.html


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I was Mahlerian in a past life.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Apparently I died on the Titanic.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

> When humans were making their few steps on the planet, you were hunting dinosaurs! True, it's not the smartest thing to do, but the brave and adventurous nature of yours was too strong to ignore. At the end you were happily eaten by a giant T-Rex, but hey, at least you have a great story to tell!


It would be just my luck if it wasnt such an awful anachronism...


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I got something like -



> Died from the black humour in a small island off Europe
> 
> In your past life, you were a doctor who was trying to cure people infected with "The black death". You fought half-heartedly for a bit to save every life, but at the end, you got fed up, went to listen to some nice Alkan preludes and let others take care of them.
> 
> You were a true cynic at heart who never gave up on pleasure and always tried to help yourself. Qualities that you still possess today.


I may have misremembered a bit


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I OD'd at woodstock...

Sweet.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Died fighting in WWII. At least they got that part right.

I died in the spring of '45 as a 14-year old boy on the ruins of Berlin, trying to protect my mother and my elder sister from Stalin's Red Army. The troops coming at us were so drunk they could hardly keep aim, but they still were an entire regiment, and we were no more than 30 teenagers. Our fathers were all long dead, and there was not even anyone around to give us orders. We were on our own. 

Among those troops coming at us there was one who kept screaming in broken German about what exactly he would do to our mothers, sisters and other German women after the victory. I was never a particularly good shot, but it was me who made sure he would never touch a woman again. 

There was one boy among us, Klaus was his name, or it may be Karl, I hardly remember now. He had a beautiful tenor voice, and he always talked of how he would sing in the opera some day when he grows up. I think something came unhinged in his head that day, from all the blood and death. He stood up straight and started singing Schubert loud and clear, all the while spraying bullets left and right from his automatic, until they took him down. And then we all went down, one by one.

I went into purgatory and spent a long time in pain and despair, being punished for my sins, including all the lives I took that day on the ruins of Berlin. One day I saw my sister come. She told me, that on the day I died she and our mother had gotten to safety. Several years later they moved to America, my sister married happily, lived a good long life and died surrounded by a host of children and grandchildren. 

Then I went and stood before the angel of judgment who was in charge of my punishment. But this time I held my head high, and I looked him straight in the eye and said: "From now on you will not wring a single tear from me. Now I know all I have done was not in vain. And I regret nothing!" 

And then the angel gave me another body and sent me back to earth.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

I did the test and it said : _*Died whilst choking on an oyster*. Knowing you and Georg FH were both suffering from particularly bad gout on that day, why did you insist on that last Colchester bivalve at Ye Olde Pig's Udder near Blackfriar's Bridge? And after already having feasted on larks' tongues, stuffed capon and too much port? Serves you right._


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

violadude said:


> I OD'd at woodstock...
> 
> Sweet.


We could've saved you but The Who were due on stage. We knew you'd understand.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I died from the Black Death as a MD trying to save lives.

"It is a far, far better thing that I do, than I have ever done."


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I got eaten by a T-rex......

View attachment 53267


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I died a doctor, too - 'physician, heal thyself' obviously not an option here!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Died fighting for my country in WW2. No empirical evidence provided to support this claim.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

trazom said:


> *Burned at the stake for being a witch in Salem*
> 
> Ever felt like you had a sixth sense but never knew where that was coming from? Well now you know!
> In your past life, you were a woman living in Salem, Massachusetts, who was declared a witch and sentenced to death by fire.
> ...


Same for me. It looks like they do not have a large pool of answers.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

My wife and I have this running joke. She's the greatest woman in the world who pampers me, cooks my every meal, gives me money, and caters to my evey whim. She frequently wonders why I have it so good, i reply that I saved a village in my last life and am being rewarded. She replys with, how come she is stuck with me in this incarnation, I tell her it's because she torched a village in her last life.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

KenOC said:


> Can't help pointing out that no accused witches were burned at Salem. Most were hung, one was pressed to death with heavy stones, and some died in prison.


Isn't that lovely? We executed our witches more humanely in the New World.

While we're at it, dinosaurs existed long before man so no one could've been eaten by a dinosaur in their past life. Oh, and people don't even have past lives since it's impossible and doesn't even make all that much sense.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Died while fighting for your country in World War II saving children from the Nazis and ****.

Good, I hope that means I won't have to do any of that perverted moral pornography in this life.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I got "Died fighting for your country in WWII."


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

violadude said:


> I OD'd at woodstock...
> 
> Sweet.


LOL I did too.

Maybe that's why I get so enamored by what I love so much. I tend to "OD" on the things I really love and take it overboard. I'm so free-spirited after all.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> LOL I did too.
> 
> Maybe that's why I get so enamored by what I love so much. I tend to "OD" on the things I really love and take it overboard. I'm so free-spirited after all.


LOL. I can picture that for violadude(and I mean that as a compliment), but YOU? I mean, yes you do OD on things you love, but I can't picture you on drugs somehow.

I got killed in combat in WWII.

But, I like to think I died in a duel in the 18th century over a gambling debt. Couldn't keep myself out of trouble, despite being a 'professor in the science of play.'


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> LOL. I can picture that for violadude(and I mean that as a compliment), but YOU? I mean, yes you do OD on things you love, but I can't picture you on drugs somehow.


It might have had to do with the random number choice. I picked 5, and maybe violadude did too.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I was sacrificed as a special gesture to the gods. It apparently rained a lot that year!

Hmm ... well, at least I now know that I was a forum administrator in prior life ... :lol:


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Apparently I Od'd at Woodstock;



> Your love for music, dancing and just having fun has a very long history. In your past life, you were a music fanatic who went to all the best concerts and clubs. You listened to some of the truly best artists in the history of music (LIVE!) and partied like a king/queen. Then came Woodstock: the nature, the music and the drugs. At least you know better this time around


There are worse ways to go, at least my passion for music seems constant :-D


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> It might have had to do with the random number choice. I picked 5, and maybe violadude did too.


Nope. I picked 7.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 15, 2012)

_*Murdered by a Roman spy in ancient Greece *

In your past life, you were a great Greek army commander. You were the highest authority when it came to the Romans, and you've calculated every possible outcome from the war, except one - that your second in command was in fact a roman spy! Booo.
Now, you know better than to trust people easily. You are very smart and friendly, but also a little more suspicious. 
_

This scenario did not make a great deal of historical sense. Oh well, it's not as though I _expected_ the quiz to be worth taking seriously.


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

trazom said:


> *Burned at the stake for being a witch in Salem*
> 
> Ever felt like you had a sixth sense but never knew where that was coming from? Well now you know!
> In your past life, you were a woman living in Salem, Massachusetts, who was declared a witch and sentenced to death by fire.
> ...


Yay, me too! We should start a support group.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Died while fighting for your country in World War II
Hundreds of millions of people died during World War II, but your death was quite special. 
You died while freeing a Nazi concentration camp and saving the lives of dozens of kids. Those kids survived and lived a full life thanks to you! You should be proud of your-past-self! 

Ooh, I never knew that. I always thought I would have been earlier than that.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Died from the black death in Europe

In your past life, you were a doctor who was trying to cure people infected with "The black death". You fought long and hard for every life, but at the end, you got sick and had to step down and let others take care of you.
You were a true warrior at heart who never gave up on people and always tried to help. Qualities that you still possess today.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

OD'd at Woodstock?! Considering that I was ~30y.o. at the time, there must be some mistake here. Probably mine.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks as if a lot of TC members had very similar previous lives and deaths. Curious...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I must have been very bad in my previous life because I woke up in this one liking a certain kind of music everyone else seems to hate. I must have gone to hell.


----------

